# My 7 year old, said he needs to get his macros in.



## trodizzle (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 13, 2014)

_*sheds single, manly tear*_


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 13, 2014)

That peanut butter marshmallow - cellucor is good shit


----------



## goodfella (Dec 13, 2014)

Better to start early than late!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2014)

Nothing like a life of body dysmorphia.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 14, 2014)

too cute


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice dizzy......my 9 year old just says to me dad why the long esters.....,..pfffft do short.    To each is own right?


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 14, 2014)

adorable! A champion in the making


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 14, 2014)

...its he a little young for a stash (mustache I mean).....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 14, 2014)

My 7 yr old is on dbol....


----------



## woodswise (Dec 15, 2014)

Haha.  I like the milk moustache.  What a happy looking kid!


----------



## snake (Dec 16, 2014)

Ow it's funny now when he's hitting your protein powder but in a blink of the eye that's going to be the liquor cabinet.

That's a great age isn't it?


----------

